# Can't seem to OC using BIOS...



## Meshen (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey everyone, wonder if I can get a little help on this. I'm trying to overclock my CPU (AMD Athlon 3600+ 64 X2 running at 2GHz) but I can't seem to access it via my BIOS. I go into the frequency/voltage control page and I can see my multiplier and the FSB but am unable to change it. My BIOS is an American Megatrends and my mobo is an MSI K9N6SGM series. 

It's not shop-bought, the motherboard and all components were installed myself so I don't see why this should be the case. Any help and ideas to get around this would be much appreciated!

Main Bios Page:









Frequency / Voltage Settings Page (unable to access the top, grey text section containing the important stuff!)


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Is your PC an OEM like Dell or HP? If so, they give BIOS with the functions used to overclock removed, so as to reduce warranty claims.


----------



## Meshen (Jan 19, 2008)

Nah, as I said above I put all the stuff in myself. MSI motherboard, 2GB OCZ RAM, AMD Athlon 3600+ 64 X2, all bought seperately. I _should_ be able to access it, just doesn't seem like I can. Was hoping someone could see something I can't. =]


----------



## Meshen (Jan 19, 2008)

To add to this (It's not letting me edit my previous post) I just updated my BIOS to the latest version but it's still pretty much exactly the same. I also downloaded the MSI Dual Core Center application which is apparently supposed to let you adjust your clock speed in Windows. Sure enough it shows my clock speed, but the plus and minus buttons next to it aren't useable. I can fiddle with my GPU clock but that's about it; they really don't want me to overclock this huh?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Do not overclock through windows this can have disasturous results.

Can you access the FSB? as this is all you should be adjusting at first when starting to overclock?


----------



## Meshen (Jan 19, 2008)

If I can then it's nowhere to be found in the frequency / voltage section of my BIOS and I can't find it anywhere else. My FSB is 200MHz so I'd like to either bump up the FSB to around 250MHz or bump up the multiplier to around 12, but obviously I can't seem to access either.


----------



## Meshen (Jan 19, 2008)

OK, according to tech support elsewhere my motherboard apparently doesn't support overclocking. If anyone could tell me differently that'd be fantastic but, for now, software overclocking seems to be the only option. Is this really to be avoided at all costs or can it be done safely? I have an nvidia chipset so would their ntune software be any good or should I just give up on it?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear it's locked. 


Well, out-of-BIOS overclocking isn't going to fry your processor or anything... It just gives sub-par results. You'll just see a lower, more unstable maximum clock speed than you would expect with in-BIOS overclocking.


----------



## Meshen (Jan 19, 2008)

OK, thanks for the help anyway guys. Overclocking it in nTune now, I have it at 2.3GHz currently but it seems a little unstable and the voltages seem to be locked even in the software for some reason. 2.2 seemed fine so I'll probably have to stick with that. Shame but better than nothing I guess - damn motherboard!


----------

